# Flowmaster Help ( I searched! )



## hlfdGTO (Sep 15, 2006)

Stock 04 GTO here lookin to upgrade (swap) my mufflers. What type of super 40 Flows do I need? What size inlet/outlet? Do I need an offset muffler? Thanks for the help!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

hlfdGTO said:


> Stock 04 GTO here lookin to upgrade (swap) my mufflers. What type of super 40 Flows do I need? What size inlet/outlet? Do I need an offset muffler? Thanks for the help!


Here are super 40s for our cars thru PFYC.

Hope this helps,


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

hlfdGTO said:


> Stock 04 GTO here lookin to upgrade (swap) my mufflers. What type of super 40 Flows do I need? What size inlet/outlet? Do I need an offset muffler? Thanks for the help!



Here they are alittle cheaper with an actual picture.
http://www.performancepeddler.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FLO952549

I'm not sure they are the same on an 04. I just put a set of these on my 06. Anyone else know for sure?


----------

